# Deeper cut to the right of the media than the left on identical designs - Graphtec 5000



## sammw (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi Guys - I am based in the UK and have just purchased the Graphtec CE5000-60. I have searched this forum and the ce5000 manual but to no avail (I had to use the online manual from the US site as the cutter did not come with one).

I bought the cutter from the Stahls groups company Target transfers as I wanted service, experience and help for my new machine should I need it. (I was drawn to the Stahls group as saw all the videos from Josh and thought they knew what they were doing)

I've had it for two weeks, if I send two identical images to the cutter it will cut the left hand side (start side) a little too thin but the test comes out OK and the farthest design too deep so that it cuts all the way through the backing etc.

I've asked Target transfers for help, that was 5 days ago. I am on a deadline for a project and cannot get much help from them.

The reason this is a problem is obviously for vinyl wastage but also for larger designs, it simply just cuts right through it and catches making it impossible to weed etc.

I have adjusted the cutting force, speed and quality and the blade to find an accceptable solution but to no avail.

Thanks guys


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Did it ever cut alright? If it's new, you prob. have not changed the cutting strip. I have had somewhat of the same problem once when I changed it. It may be damaged in shipping. Sounds like the top and bottom rails are not in alignment. I would send it back under warrentee.


----------



## sammw (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi - Thanks for the prompt response. I had feared it might be the rails as that was really the only similar post on here I thought that it correlated to. 

It has cut fine, but then we only really started off small on the start side and then built up to see the capacity of larger images. The manual states that the blade is too deep and the cutting pressure too high but these have all been adjusted. 

As far as the actual machine goes I was very impressed with the build quality, sturdy and went together well. Even though it does look like a school printer from the 90's. 

I wonder if the arms have anything to do with it? If the media is slightly tighter on one side than the other then maybe this is affecting the pressure?

BTW - The image on the far side (right) is the easiest to weed and is the preferred finish.


----------



## sammw (Nov 29, 2010)

Twanabee said:


> If it's new, you prob. have not changed the cutting strip. I have had somewhat of the same problem once when I changed it.


Just one more thing - Regarding your above quote. Should I replace the cutting strip do you mean or is it because the cutting strip is new? How did you resolve the issue when you changed your cutting strip?


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

It may be that the original cutting strip is raised on one end. Not sure how you can check that whihout mounting a dial micrometer on the top rail, removing the cutting strip and checking the alignment between rails without the strip. If that is ok, then you know it's the strip. I would check with where you purchased it before doing that.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

What is your company name and contact information? I will have someone from Target contact you.

If this is a new cutter, you should not have to go through any of this. We'll get it resolved.


----------



## sammw (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi guys - Thanks for the help. The cutting strip has light damage from when we set up and from this error with the uneven cutting. 

Graphtec have advised to replace this, re-set the pen holder, reduce the force and speed. I have tried it with an A4 sheet which cut OK.

AND Target have been in touch with an offer to replace the cutter if it is bent, to replace the vinyl that we wasted on it and to do a deal on a new strip. 

Another problem we had with a design was that some aspects of it would cut twice and letters would be missing from the design. Graphtec advised this is either an error with the design or the software is corrupt. It only happens with the same design.

I shall carry on testing and maintain contact with Target and Graphtec.

Thanks once again


----------



## sammw (Nov 29, 2010)

Sadly not a lot has been done on this. Graphtec have failed to respond to me since the 1st december. 

Target transfers keep fobbing me off with promises of chasing up Graphtec on my behalf. I was promised 'a roll of black vinyl' to compensate for the roll we used trying to resolve this issue. Now they say they "we can offer a replacement, but not really a whole roll?". 

They say they have however sent a replacement cutting strip which is something.

I alos raised an issue with the heat press having a mottled plate, as though it has been picked at by somehting or the finish hasn't been completed. it is only slight and was only a query raised to see if this was nornal. No response. 

They did offer to replace it in the begginning but I see this as way more hassle than trying to resolve the issue. Isn't it?

Not a very good experience at all from Target - I wouldn't currently recommend.

Below is my email to Graphtec, still outstanding.

"
For example we have set up a design; it cuts perfectly on black premium on its own. So we decided to try it as a batch of four on one A4 sheet. The first bottom left cuts fine, then it starts on the top left and finishes that, then cuts across to the top right and stops halfway through and goes back to the top left, then reverts back to the top right, finishes that and starts on bottom right. All the time the cut is getting worse, with bits picked out and nothing compared to the quality of the first cut of the four or the individual one. It still then reverts back to the top left designs until it is nearly obliterated and then finishes off by obliterating the bottom right design. 

I adjusted the outline threshold to 1.3 which seems to take an acceptable amount of detail from the design, and it actually cut brilliantly with the threshold setting at 0 on the individual design.

With the horse design I sent it would miss cut a different piece each time, and likewise with another design we would have it would always miss out the letter U in a design."


----------

